# Looking for a good wedding album online service



## DonnaPresta (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

can   anybody tell me where I can find a good online service to order a wedding   album. I am looking for design as well as printing and binding. Also, I am   not too fond of photo books. I would like a proper album with a good cover and   thick pages. Any ideas?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Are you a pro photographer?  Most of the album companies that I know of, only deal with pros.

Art Leather - Home
Finao Online - Home
Graphistudio - Home
TAP: Official Photo Packaging Website
Albums - Total Workflow and Printing Solution

My local lab has a great selection of album products.  I actually just attended a seminar they sponsored and got to take a first hand look at their full product line.


----------



## DonnaPresta (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Big Mike, 

thanks for your reply. Actually I am an amateur (the album is meant for my wedding).

Is there a service you recommend for amateurs in particular?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry, I don't really know which ones cater to amateurs.  

Have a look at Mpix.com, they have albums and all sorts of products.  I don't know if they have a design service, but they might have some templates or some easy to use software to help you design an album.


----------



## DonnaPresta (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks! The Assemlbed Albums on Mpix dont look bad at all. On another forum I came across a site that offers flush mount albums for similar prices (Sweet Memory Albums). Have you heard of those? What do you think of them?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

I've never head of them, sorry.  They look OK though.  
Their sample layouts are nice, and the price certainly looked OK for design, cover, printing and delivery.  
I guess the proof is in the pudding though.


----------



## Markf (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys,
Thought you might be interested to hear about our new promotions.
We've got a great offer for a first album design at 99$ only!!

And printing at just 3.5$ per spread.
Were international so we work with photographers worldwide.

Check them out: 

Design forum
Print forum

Any questions or requsts can be placed at our webpage at www.dalbums.com.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 11, 2009)

Check out Blurb. They don't cost that much and have a quality product. We use them all the time.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a big Mpix fan myself, they have really great quality stuff, I've never been disappointed, I always order from them!


----------



## tomt (Dec 30, 2009)

*you can create online album from 
http://www.albumz.in*


----------



## jane12 (Aug 28, 2012)

MPIX is the best service for wedding album other paid include stutter fly and snap fish you can try any of that all are good


----------



## NatThor (Nov 30, 2012)

DonnaPresta said:


> Thanks! The Assembled Albums on Mpix dont look bad at all. On another forum I came across a site that offers flush mount albums for similar prices (Sweet Memory Albums). Have you heard of those? What do you think of them?



Thanks for the links on the site, and your recommendations Donna and Mike .
I was looking for a really good wedding album, and you can get easily confused just googling them :blushing:.
Luckily i stumbled upon this forum. And now i can offer my experience - and a recommendation!
I did look up Mpix, but they only offered normal paper photo books - so I went for Sweet Memory Albums. They offer sturdy pages with real photo paper.  I can just say- i am absolutely happy with my album .
I chose the collaboration service, where you can upload and arrange your photos online in your album - and they do all the magic design tricks to them - the results are amazing! The photos are printed on thick pages and they come shipped really fast once they printed them - and safely wrapped! So, yes i can give them both thumbs up :thumbup::thumbup:

hope i could help someone, 

Nat


----------



## invisible (Nov 30, 2012)

NatThor said:


> DonnaPresta said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! The Assembled Albums on Mpix dont look bad at all. On another forum I came across a site that offers flush mount albums for similar prices (Sweet Memory Albums). Have you heard of those? What do you think of them?
> ...



- Joined today: check
- First post on the forum: check
- Bump up a thread from six feet under: check
- Bring up the positive things about the product: check
- Conveniently forget to mention how much more expensive the product is compared to the competition: check

I smell the sweet smell of spam


----------

